# Best food bowls?



## emanliame (Oct 5, 2013)

So the bowl I had been using for my dog is due for replacement, I think. I've had to scrub a few small rust marks from it. I tend to try to find the 'best' of everything, so I've been doing a bit of research into bowls (maybe I'm over thinking it!) I did come across some concerning info around lead in some bowls and Petco's recall a while back for radioactive bowls (really?).

It seems pretty clear that stainless steel is the best material. I did find an option that seems really good - some stainless steel pet bowls that are actually made in the USA by a company called basis pet, but they are a bit pricey. I suppose it's a relatively small cost compared to the cost of food, and especially if they last for many years, but I'm wondering what other people think? I do feed a commercial raw diet, so easy cleaning is very important to me.

How important is the bowl? What type do you like? Does anyone use the Basis Pet bowls?


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

i dont know what the used store would be called where you live. in utah it is called desert industries in washington state i remember it being called goodwill industries. its a type of store when you are done with something you can take it to the drop point and they clean it up and sell items for like a dollar or two. after our outdoor water bowls got rust, corrosion and heated up the water mid day on our 90 plus degree days. we got the internal containers from old crock pots (ceramic) to use for our outdoor water bowls. our dogs can tend to speed feed so we use cake and cookie pans from same store. boxer pushes his nose around a bunch in the food so he gets a deep walled cake pan. the dobe pup doesnt push food as much so she gets a cookie tray. they get raw on weekends and clean up is rather easy on them.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I like the durapet stainless steel bowls with the rubber ring on the bottom which helps prevent nosing the bowl all over the kitchen floor. 

I also like glass custard bowls, but they slide around.


----------



## emanliame (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I do like the look of the durapet bowls and they seem pretty popular, but they are foreign made and they did pop up on healthystuff . org as testing high for lead (at least in 2008), so that makes me think twice.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I have collapsible bowls from PetBest.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

emanliame said:


> So the bowl I had been using for my dog is due for replacement, I think. I've had to scrub a few small rust marks from it. I tend to try to find the 'best' of everything, so I've been doing a bit of research into bowls (maybe I'm over thinking it!) I did come across some concerning info around lead in some bowls and Petco's recall a while back for radioactive bowls (really?).
> 
> It seems pretty clear that stainless steel is the best material. I did find an option that seems really good - some stainless steel pet bowls that are actually made in the USA by a company called basis pet, but they are a bit pricey. I suppose it's a relatively small cost compared to the cost of food, and especially if they last for many years, but I'm wondering what other people think? I do feed a commercial raw diet, so easy cleaning is very important to me.
> 
> How important is the bowl? What type do you like? Does anyone use the Basis Pet bowls?


We have steel bowls for Da Boyz: one has the non-slip rubber boot while the other hasn't. My main concern is how well the bowl is finished (no sharp edges) and that it's actually stainless steel.

That being said, most people buy the "sets" which have two identical sized bowls. I have found this isn't really good for us, as living in FL means our dogs need a lot of water. So by necessity the water bowls are larger than the food bowls. Conversely, I guess you could buy two large bowls, but I find that then they don't fit on any of the "placemats" that keep water & food off the floor. So the mix of sizes is the best solution for us.

FWIW,


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've got a plastic bowl for Baxter's food and a stainless bowl for his water. I personally use the plastic one because it has the wider base and he can't flip it with his vigorous eating. Although, I do feed strictly kibble so it wouldn't be as big of a clean up issue for that. I do also know that Kong has a new stainless steel bowl (made in India) but I have always trusted Kong's toys with my dogs. I would assume their new bowls are made with the same quality in mind, or at least I would hope so.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We use regular bowls. Ceramic/glass bowls that we'd buy for ourselves except in bright colors so the pups can tell which is theirs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Look at Stress-Free Shopping for Pet Supplies | Basis Pet


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Honestly, I just use big metal bowls, you know the ones for baking and stuff. Big enough for Charlie, not expensive at all and you don't have to worry about crap like lead in them. I use a shoe mat to put them on since they don't fit on regular pet mats (in reference to SubMariners post).


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

can dogs see in color?



Celt said:


> We use regular bowls. Ceramic/glass bowls that we'd buy for ourselves except in bright colors so the pups can tell which is theirs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think a bowls are very important. i use stainless steel. i have used ceramic. i looked
at the Basis Bowls. i like them. when i buy new bowls i'll get the Basis. thanks for the info.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like ceramic for water but I don't use a bowl for food.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Doggiedad: Yes, not the same as we humans do, not as vivid or as wide a range but they can distinguish between colors.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> can dogs see in color?


I've been told and have seen studies that dogs can see a limited spectrum of colors. On a personal note, my pups can distinguish "their" bowls. Even when we buy new bowels and the only difference is the color.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

place a towel under them.



Shamrockmommy said:


> I like the durapet stainless steel bowls with the rubber ring on the bottom which helps prevent nosing the bowl all over the kitchen floor.
> 
> >>>>>> I also like glass custard bowls, but they slide around.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when i had multiple dogs all of their bowls were the same. each dog went to his bowl but i think that
was because each dog had it's owspace where the bowl was placed. when i washed the bowls i wasn't making
sure that each dog had the same bowl.

switch where you place the bowls. meaning put dog A bowl where dog B bowl goes and put dog B bowl
where dog A bowl goes and see if they go to the bowl they always use.



Celt said:


> I've been told and have seen studies that dogs can see a limited spectrum of colors. On a personal note, my pups can distinguish "their" bowls. Even when we buy new bowels and the only difference is the color.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> can dogs see in color?


if you can get a hold of a book some where. library or someone who might have it near you
perfect puppy in 7 days by dr sophia yin
page 23 starts the section on dog vision. it talks about the colors, the periphreal, the distance, location of the eyes in the skull etc etc
page 25 talks about the color discrimination tests. also talks about dogs having two photoreceptors and humans having 3. there is a spectrum picture and a two pictures of parrots. one as how the human would see it and one with filters shows what a dog sees. (looking at the dog point of view picture, its one boring looking pair of parrots)


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We've moved their bowls around several times, even oopsed and placed the bowls in the wrong spot. If I take too long to put the dishes down, they'll "line up" in front of their bowl. Then run to their spot after I pick up their bowl.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is what I understood dogs vision to be. 









It explains why when you toss a treat on the floor and the floor is a similar color they can't find it.


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

A bowl that is easy to clean, dishwasher safe, durable, and the right size for the job is the best.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

My girls won't drink out of a stainless steel bowl. They actually prefer the plastic. So plastic for water, and *when* they need a bowl to eat out of, it's stainless steel. But most of the time they don't get a bowl because they are raw fed outside. It's a big hunk of something (sometimes a raw meaty bone) and they pull it out of the bowl and go somewhere else to gnaw on it.


----------



## emanliame (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments/suggestions!

Quick update - I went ahead and got the made in the USA stainless steel bowls from Basis Pet. I've been using them for several days and so far I'm thrilled. They definitely look and feel like they're very high quality and they're super easy to clean. As long as they end up lasting several years it will totally be worth it! 

Oh, and while doing my research, I also found out that the bowls from Platinum Pets aren't actually made in the USA bowls. The bowls are foreign made and only the finish is applied in the US. Just thought I'd share in case anyone else had or will consider them and since I found it a bit confusing trying to determine if they were truly made in the USA. Had to call the company to find out.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

emanliame said:


> Thanks for all the comments/suggestions!
> 
> Quick update - I went ahead and got the made in the USA stainless steel bowls from Basis Pet. I've been using them for several days and so far I'm thrilled. They definitely look and feel like they're very high quality and they're super easy to clean. As long as they end up lasting several years it will totally be worth it!


Glad you did! I posted the link but have not ordered. Basis Pet posted on DFA which is how I heard about them. I think I'll order today!


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

emanliame said:


> So the bowl I had been using for my dog is due for replacement, I think. I've had to scrub a few small rust marks from it. I tend to try to find the 'best' of everything, so I've been doing a bit of research into bowls (maybe I'm over thinking it!) I did come across some concerning info around lead in some bowls and Petco's recall a while back for radioactive bowls (really?).
> 
> It seems pretty clear that stainless steel is the best material. I did find an option that seems really good - some stainless steel pet bowls that are actually made in the USA by a company called basis pet, but they are a bit pricey. I suppose it's a relatively small cost compared to the cost of food, and especially if they last for many years, but I'm wondering what other people think? I do feed a commercial raw diet, so easy cleaning is very important to me.
> 
> How important is the bowl? What type do you like? Does anyone use the Basis Pet bowls?


I've always liked the stainless steel bowls the best. However, some of the places I've shopped for stainless steel bowls, I've noticed their stainless steel bowls aren't of high quality, therefore, will rust. So, I had to keep searching until I found a set from a store that sells farm equipment, tools, feed, and a lot of other things, and these bowls were of high quality, but a bit more expensive which didn't bother me, because at least they won't rust! :smile:


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> can dogs see in color?


There's an app for that!:wink: Seriously, it shows half screen what we see and half what it looks like for the dog, free.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Stainless steel dog bowls are by far the most durable and are also dishwasher-safe.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I use a ceramic bowl for my westie mix. It keeps her muzzle from getting rusty looking. I also give her filtered water in a glass bowl for the same reason. Apparently, metal and the minerals in it and in tap water can contribute to the rust stains. I use stainless steel for my "Teddy Ruxpin" looking dog. Whatever works...


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm very interested in dog bowls....so, I do have basis bowls for my dogs and cat. I also have Fiesta Ware bowls. Yep, just like the dinnerware but their pet line. Very cute. I have small dogs and I also like to just buy glass anchor hocking bowls for them, too. Their water bowls are large basis bowls.


----------

